# Hewdamia : Legends



## Mourngrymn Dasha'r (Oct 11, 2004)

Before I even get started on this I want to ask a question to make it perfectly clear that this post is in the correct forum.

While what I want to put here is not a story of a gaming session it is the story of the world I am working on for a campaign. This world is of my design and I wanted to put the history of this world here for others to read, view, and critique. If this isn't the correct place for a world history, then please let me know and I will place it elsewhere. I don't want to be blacklisted putting this in the wrong place.

Thanks. . .


----------



## the Jester (Oct 11, 2004)

First of all, if nobody has welcomed you to the boards yet, welcome!

Now, to answer your question- I'd say that if it's a _story_ it belongs here whether it's about your campaign's characters or its history.  If it's campaign background but _not_ a story, I'd put it in either House Rules or General Discussion (prolly general, unless you have house rules in it).

My opinion only.


----------



## Mourngrymn Dasha'r (Oct 11, 2004)

Well it is a story of the world's history... but not very entertaining in the story sense. I will throw it up in General and see what people say there and if the masses say to put it in here I will.

Oh thanks for the hello btw.


----------

